# Have A Lot To Learn



## Dee (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, I've been looking for a site like this for ages ..I have a lot to learn about wild camping as i've not done it yet.
I will be wanting advice about driving abroad...ie: France, Spain, possibly Portugal and hopefully you nice people can help me out. I also have a dog and will want to take him everywhere i go...noway am i going to drop him off at any kennels


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Dee

Like you I'm new to it, but the people on this site have been so helpful (and don't make you feel stupid for asking).
Happy camping
Gill


----------



## Dee (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi gillr49, Thanks for your message here...Most appreciated


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 7, 2007)

*pets on tour*



			
				Dee said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been looking for a site like this for ages ..I have a lot to learn about wild camping as i've not done it yet.
> I will be wanting advice about driving abroad...ie: France, Spain, possibly Portugal and hopefully you nice people can help me out. I also have a dog and will want to take him everywhere i go...noway am i going to drop him off at any kennels


 One of the first things you need to do
is sort your best friend out with a doggy Passport this can take time
you may be already aware of this though


----------



## Dee (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Merlin, I been told that the vacination for rabies has to be done 6 months prior to travelling abroad...Is that true?..


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2007)

*pets*

Just cribbed ths from another site. Hope it helps, not done this myself.

Taking a Pet Abroad

Taking our pets abroad is EASY but the preperation needs to be done correctly. 

Tell your vet that you want to take your pet abroad for holidays 

A BLUE passport type booklet is now used and all vaccinations, treatments,chip details, owners details are recorded in this. 

1. Have Pet CHIPPED (before each subsequent stage CHIP will be scanned) 

2. Anti Rabies injection 

3. A MONTH later, BLOOD TEST (this will let you & vet know if the dog has immunity if not anti rabies will need to be repeated) 

4. At this stage you are ALLOWED to Travel abroad with your pet. BUT cannot re enter the UK for 6 months. This is useful to know if you are having an extended trip. This information helps you plan when to have your pet Done! It is also IMPORTANT to know that the anti rabies given in the UK lasts for 2years BUT in EUROPE they require the anti rabies vaccination EVERY YEAR. If vaccinations are due whilst away YOU CAN have them done at a vets in Europe and recorded in the BLUE pets passport. 

5. RETURNING TO THE UK Treatment for TICKS & WORMS is required for re-entry to the UK. At the point of 'BOOKING-IN' at the Ferry (sometimes at the kiosk but others at the info desk in the terminal building and for the Shuttle there is a separate building for the pets check just follow the signs)and NOT the sailing time/shuttle departure time the treatment given must be within 24-48 hours. 

This the area people are most concerned with. On the first trip it is useful to pre- book your vets appointment. The treatment will consist of FRONTLINE and DRONTAL (or other equivalent). It is IMPORTANT that it is entered into the Blue Passport correctly and has the vets STAMP, SIGNATURE, DATE and TIME. There have been reported problems if something is missing i.e. time! 

If the above is done in order there SHOULD NOT be any problems. 

NB IT IS VERY IMPORTANT NOT TO LET THE ANTI RABIES VACCINATION LAPSE even by one day. Otherwise you will have to start the whole process 1to 3 again. 

Providing 1 to 3 is done then that is the major expense finished with. After that only annual Anti-Rabies boosters are required and the return to UK treatment . 

Micro Chip £10-£20 
Anti-Rabies vaccination ? 
Blood Test £70 

Return to UK treatment €35 -€48 roughly 

useful resource to keep up to date with changes: www.defra.gov.uk


----------



## Dee (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Julie for your very useful info


----------



## guest (Aug 7, 2007)

*hi dee*



			
				Dee said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been looking for a site like this for ages ..I have a lot to learn about wild camping as i've not done it yet.
> I will be wanting advice about driving abroad...ie: France, Spain, possibly Portugal and hopefully you nice people can help me out. I also have a dog and will want to take him everywhere i go...noway am i going to drop him off at any kennels


welcome dee...hope you enjoy wildcamping.
we have only been doing wildcamping since sept last year & our confidence has grown..we love it & prefer it to using campsites..although occasionally we do use sites...but dont like thew rules anymore  
we have a dog called mille she is a boxer & very lively..we had to put her in kennels recently for the 1st time ever (she is age 3 now) as we took a holiday to greece by plane in june.my friend was having her originally in our own home as our usual petsitter had emigrated (she lived as part of their family in their home) but then my friend let me down badly so we had no choice but to use kennels...we spent ages looking & my hubby said i would not be satisfied with anything as it was not good enough for my baby..anyhow i eventually found one i was comfortable with & reluctantly left her for 2 wks (she did have a few long wkends to get her used to it as 2 wks straight off is too much)...i worried all on holiday,phoned up after her constantly...we came home and she was perfectly fine..she looked really happy,even put on some weight hhee hhee  so i would never have any problems sending her to the same place again...check out millies site to see how much we love her http://millietheboxer.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/ regards sammx


----------



## Dee (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Samm, Thanks for welcoming me here.
A few years ago i had to use kennels for 3 of my rescue dogs for 2 weeks when i went to Portugal. Not once did i enjoy my holiday cause i worried and missed them so much. 
Have since lost 2 of my dogs and will not and cannot leave this dear lil chap behind. He (Basher is his name) is a rescue and is always glued to my side, always knows when i am off out and dives out the door before me ..As he is a rescue i don't know what sort of life he had before i got him..I checked out your site and  enjoyed it


----------



## guest (Aug 7, 2007)

your welcome dee...i understand why you want leave him..ah bless,im sure he would be much happier with you on hol..sammx


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 7, 2007)

*pets*

excellent Julie that saves me cutting and pasting
he he!


----------



## walkers (Aug 7, 2007)

Dee said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been looking for a site like this for ages ..I have a lot to learn about wild camping as i've not done it yet.
> I will be wanting advice about driving abroad...ie: France, Spain, possibly Portugal and hopefully you nice people can help me out. I also have a dog and will want to take him everywhere i go...noway am i going to drop him off at any kennels


hi dee and welcome to the site, our best friends allways come with us too after all you can't leave them to their own devices. (you know what them humans are like lmfao)
seriously though the dogs love the motorhome and it wouldn't be the same without them not planning abroad just yet but if and when they are coming too


----------



## Dee (Aug 12, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> hi dee and welcome to the site, our best friends allways come with us too after all you can't leave them to their own devices. (you know what them humans are like lmfao)
> seriously though the dogs love the motorhome and it wouldn't be the same without them not planning abroad just yet but if and when they are coming too



Hi Walkers and thankyou also for your welcome.
Totaly agree with you here as my dog loves trips in motorhome..Whilst typing this, Basher (my dog) is sat outside the motorhome just waiting to go even thou i am not going to use it today


----------

